# Introducing the "SPIN-IT"



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Another view*


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*One NEAT Item*

This is an EXCELLENT working item.. I have been using it since the ATA and it WORKS.. believe it or not.. Gary Funnell (inventor by accident ) of the spin-it and I played with many weights and types of arrows including broadheads.. As a matter of fact you can ask DarrinM how well this item works.. Great job Magnockman.. Another great item...Pro1


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Very Cool*

I want one.
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I also have one of these devices, and I can tell you that it works quite well.

You can see AND feel any slight vibration when you spin your arrow MUCH easier than spinning it on the palm or top of your hand.

It is also a lot safer than trying to spin a sharp broadhead on you palm or back of your hand!

I'm setting up broadheads now in prep for a hunting trip, and this item has helped me significantly and saved me time and hyperventilation from blowing on vanes to spin and/or risk getting sliced up. Muzzy broadheads are way to sharp to mess with.

field14


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Pro1, 
Now I see what you were talking about in that other post. I think this sounds awesome.




Very good idea.


----------



## hoyt shooter 15 (Mar 12, 2004)

sounds like a neat thing


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

I need 4 TINK NATHAN


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I just finished using mine to check the alignment of my broadheads, and it works as slick as a whistle. But you need STEEL or some type of magnetic metal in your point of the broadhead for the magnet to work.

Beats hyperventilating by blowing on vanes or feathers, and it definitely beats the risks of cutting yourself while trying to spin it in your hand!

field14


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

field14 said:


> I just finished using mine to check the alignment of my broadheads, and it works as slick as a whistle. But you need STEEL or some type of magnetic metal in your point of the broadhead for the magnet to work.
> 
> Beats hyperventilating by blowing on vanes or feathers, and it definitely beats the risks of cutting yourself while trying to spin it in your hand!
> 
> field14


*That's a good point! Most broadhead tips are made with hardened steel that is highly magentic but if you run across any made of stainless steel or titanium those metals of course are not magnetic. And the sharper the tip the better is spins. 
It's really fun to do and watch. 

The response has been so good on these we will start putting a little more flash into them, starting Monday 8/16 they will come with a cool shiny gold plated binder clip to hold your score cards. *


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks awesome Chris, I'll hafta try it next time I see you.
Eric B


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess that rules out spinning Stingers.....oh well, still cool idea.

JMAC


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Hasn't been up for awhile*

And since we are getting a GREAT response.. I thought I would bring it back to the top for another look ...Pro1


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

does any one still make them


----------

